# Mazzer Major grinder portafilter holder/rest fork



## Ivanox (Jul 8, 2017)

Greetings all

I'm having an absolute nightmare trying to find portafilter holders for my mazzer majors to rest the portafilter on when dosing (pictured below).

I've seen a few old threads on this with dead links so i'm resurrecting the thread. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you find any I might be interested. Since doing the fudge funnel mod the spouted PF won't fit under mine.

Thankfully I tend to use the Naked PF


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Seen some on the net like that but for other mazzer grinders. Not sure if they'd be compatible with the major. Maybe @coffeechap would know of a source?


----------

